

First day with Windows Phone 7 - leovernazza
http://leovernazza.com/2010/11/20/my-first-day-with-my-windows-phone-7/

======
J3L2404
"Haven’t really used an iPhone to test but based in other reviews I am pretty
sure the Windows Phone is superior."

~~~
leovernazza
You are right, will remove that line. Thanks!

BTW, I was JUST talking about the input experience

